# I DID THE UNTHINKABLE!



## JESToner (Dec 11, 2004)

i was getting experimental on my setups earlier this week, and ended up putting a 2 pygos with some neon tetras and a single cobalt blue discus

i kept a close eye for the past week and the pygos havent even tried to bite the discus!

so today is day 8 and i took these pictures earlier today, im confident that if i dont get lazy with feeding the P's and keep the water clean ill have a safe setup


----------



## JESToner (Dec 11, 2004)




----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

not f*cking smart man. If that discus doesnt get mauled he is gonna get stressed out and die


----------



## JESToner (Dec 11, 2004)

:nod: going to add live plants, and make a bigger school of tetras, and ill have a pretty nice amazon theme :nod:


----------



## JESToner (Dec 11, 2004)




----------



## LunaSick (Nov 18, 2003)

betcha cant do that with caribe


----------



## JESToner (Dec 11, 2004)




----------



## nova (Aug 9, 2004)

Someday hes gonna be a 50 dollar feeder (at least thats how much they cost around here)


----------



## BlackPoker (Aug 12, 2004)

in the first 2 pictures it looks as if the p's are already sizeing up the B. fish. 
Looks funny









Good luck on your experiment!


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

So let us know when that discus is gone so we can yell at you


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

goodluck.

how much are discus where u r, cuz around here that one would be around 60$$$$$


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Damn discus are expensive...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Good Luck


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow thats an expensive test


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

you are crazy


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, that's a first - discus and piranha









You do realise that in the wild, discus are prominently featured on piranha menue cards, do you?
I hope it works out for you (I have to admit, it's a very interesting fish combo, and I'd never have given it a week to last), but I wouldn't have high hopes.

And people, keep your profanity to yourself - if you disagree, that's fine, but if you can't get your message across in a decent way, just stfu - the same old complaints about other people's decisions are really getting old


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

good luck brotha. good show.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Good luck, but it's only a matter of time...


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

lol man, you think you have it all figured out







. That discus and the tetras will get eaten soon and there's nothing you can do to avoid it.


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

ys everyone say its INEVITABLE that they will die. its not a fact. its POSSIBLE that they will live. but yea, not likely.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

yeah, sooner or later the







piranha's side will surface and so will the carcass of a dead discus... and no evidence of the neons.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

iwantapiranha said:


> ys everyone say its INEVITABLE that they will die. its not a fact. its POSSIBLE that they will live. but yea, not likely.
> [snapback]791990[/snapback]​


 It is inevitable, it's only a matter of time, could be days or it could be months, but trust me, they WILL get killed.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Well, that Discus will become an expansive feeder, sooner or later.


----------



## JESToner (Dec 11, 2004)

these are the most communicable piranhas ive ever owned, those neon tetras have been there for a year, anyone wanna explain that to me?

oh and thanks to the guys who wished me luck rather than curse me out or just strait up call me an idiot, just because i have like 5 or so posts doesnt mean im a noob to the hobby, just to the site


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

damn people, his tank, he can do what he wants. I am sure he knows the risk involved and doesnt need 15 people calling him "stupid" (ok, it was only one person, but still







). Its his money and he can spend it how he likes... honestly,i think people can lay off the harsh comments just so they can hear themselves talk (people know the risks of owning Ps with other fish, and if not, one post with some advice is fine)... the fury seems to be turning into a place where people just look for threads to jump down peoples throats.... friendly advice and move on please


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

But still, if the Piri`s do not eat the Discus he probablt will dy on stress.
Discus are highly stress-sensitive,(you know what I meean.)


----------



## JESToner (Dec 11, 2004)

the discus would die of stress maybe if the piranhas were always bothering it and attacking it all the time, but i am not cruel enough to leave the discus in there if that were going on, so over stress isnt an issue here, and if it is the discus will go back in one of my other tanks

im not just gonna let my discus die like that, if i think somthing will happen i will remove him but its been going really good so far


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

How do they say in english "i think you're stupid"?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

syd said:


> How do they say in english "i think you're stupid"?
> [snapback]792193[/snapback]​


Can't you f*cking read?
If you have nothing but negativity to share, get lost...

Goddammit you guys can be tiring: it's his tank, his fish, his money, his choices - so instead of shoving that judgemental finger in someone else's face without being asked to do so, think for a second about the fact that we all live in a free country were we can do whatever we want: wheter you like it or not is irrelevant.
Grow the f*ck up, y'all


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

I say...Goodluck, man!

someone puting a discus in with a piranha is a first for me, but it sounds like it's goin good so far. just don't be too optimistic because chances are the discus will get killed, but keep it up man. I wanna see how long it can succesfully be done for :nod:

keep us posted on the situation & if something happens


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:nod: hope everything turns out ok

and that would be a sweet ass tank seeing a discus and an rb side by side


----------



## Buff Canuk (Nov 29, 2004)

hey whatever happens man keep us posted i want to know what happens, just keep doin your own thing


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

ok if you think putting the most viscious fish with the most peaceful fish will work out then congratz

its funny how you're recomended not to put anything but neons with discus or the discus will get stressed out. fast moving or nippy fish gives them a sh*t load of stress.

but yea im sure you made the right decision putting a discus with a piranha


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I really don't think this will turn out well, good luck anyhow.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

ehhhh not the best idea... if your discus gets one little fin nip it will just die from stress or soemthing... they are really weak...

and the neons will be snacks pretty soon


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

its all in the matter of time.


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

I can see the future..... ahhhh...... your discus is going to be in heaven soon. J/K
Post some updated pics ya?
Good luck. I'll pray for your discus.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

You'll see.


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

i wish you luck, although i can't agree with your decision, you are entitled to what you want with your tank.

i just have a quick question though, i thought discus die really easy from stress..







this is what i've heard.. i've been told that discus are high maintanence fish that are easily stressed under the most minor circumstances, for example tankmates.. piranha's of course are one of the most stress causing tankmates around.. goodluck though, i wouldn't want to keep a $50+ fish that could get eaten with my p's. my oto has survived a few weeks now though, in my irritan tank, and he's a mean mofo.. i guess oto's don't taste good :laugh: he HAS tasted his tail though the first hour.


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

they do die easy from stress and the piranha is very frantic/sporatic

the piranha wont even have to touch the fish to cause the discus to die


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Judazzz said:


> Can't you f*cking read?
> If you have nothing but negativity to share, get lost...
> 
> Goddammit you guys can be tiring: it's his tank, his fish, his money, his choices - so instead of shoving that judgemental finger in someone else's face without being asked to do so, think for a second about the fact that we all live in a free country were we can do whatever we want: wheter you like it or not is irrelevant.
> ...


Judazz, tell him how you feel, do not beat around the bush.


----------



## KeemCambell (Jun 7, 2004)

wow, can we get an update? personally i would never spend that much, i hesitate on buying cheap fish to go in my Ps dont like anything but hey its worth a shot


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

the fish is probably dead already and the guy is affraid to say so


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

i find it funny how one person tells him that they dont think its a good idea, and then like 20 other people say it, id have to agree with caeuscb, you people like to hear yourselves talk, i dont see the point of spamming a post over and over and over agian with the same sh*t. Cmon guys if you dont have anything to contribute to the post that isnt an original idea, or atleast in that specific post, stfu and keep to yourselves. Ive been in this forum for over a year now, and you dont see me with 5 million posts, thats because i only post if i feel i can contribute to the thread!!!!!

now back on topic, id have to tell ya with my expirience with pygos, nothing can live with them, but thats just me, ive seen combinations like yours with a silver dollar not a discus, and they were sucessful for a long time. Some piranhas are different, they arent all mindless killers. Good luck with keeping them, just keep those pygos fed, and they should lay off their tankmates


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Not sure that is the most prudent thing, but keep us up to date on the progress!!!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

DuffmanRC said:


> i find it funny how one person tells him that they dont think its a good idea, and then like 20 other people say it, id have to agree with caeuscb, you people like to hear yourselves talk, i dont see the point of spamming a post over and over and over agian with the same sh*t. Cmon guys if you dont have anything to contribute to the post that isnt an original idea, or atleast in that specific post, stfu and keep to yourselves. Ive been in this forum for over a year now, and you dont see me with 5 million posts, thats because i only post if i feel i can contribute to the thread!!!!!
> 
> now back on topic, id have to tell ya with my expirience with pygos, nothing can live with them, but thats just me, ive seen combinations like yours with a silver dollar not a discus, and they were sucessful for a long time. Some piranhas are different, they arent all mindless killers. Good luck with keeping them, just keep those pygos fed, and they should lay off their tankmates
> [snapback]799701[/snapback]​


Giving bad advice for the sake of giving "different" advice is idiotic. But hey, thanks for contributing something different to this thread, I'll follow your shining example and suggest he put a toaster in with his piranhas too, don't see nobody else saying that


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Not the best idea, but I'm curious on what will happen. It looks great though







.

Good luck (you will need it)


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

> Giving bad advice for the sake of giving "different" advice is idiotic. But hey, thanks for contributing something different to this thread, I'll follow your shining example and suggest he put a toaster in with his piranhas too, don't see nobody else saying that


wow are you that ignorant? the guy can do anything that he wants with his tank, i do rember you lettering ur fish fight each other, and others would say that is STUPID but they keep their comments to themselves. so why dont you! they guy knows the consequences, so why dont all you jackasses leave the guy alone, atleast he has the guts to do something that all you cookie cutter" little kids do. There is no fuckin need for 50 people harassing this guy, i think its time to close this


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Giving bad advice for the sake of giving "different" advice is idiotic. But hey, thanks for contributing something different to this thread, I'll follow your shining example and suggest he put a toaster in with his piranhas too, don't see nobody else saying that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I'm keeping 100's of dollars worth of pleco's with my piranha's, and yet I have to experience my first loss from agression, some considered to be fragile and easy to stress. This is going well for at least 9 months, although most would have said it would be a waste of money or call me a complete idiot if I posted my intentions here nine months ago.
Does that mean I recommend others to do the same? No, but neither did the topic starter... And it also doesn't mean I'm just messing about - it's a calculated risk, and I think it's worth it: whatever others think of it is irrelevant to me: my decisions, my money, my fish. Same applies to others experimenting with unusual combo's: if people don't like it, no problem. If they think they can point that self-righteous finger and tell others what's right and wrong, it is a problem, not to mention a goddamn nuisance, needless at that...

All tanks are different, all fish are different - it wouldn't be the first time someone's defeated the odds.
And even if it doesn't work, and ends up as a total failure: why should you care?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

EDIT: Judazz, why not check what I'm taking exception to before making ASSumptions

Duffman - Yes he can do anything he wants with his tank, and good for him for doing so. If he wants to put 50 discus in there before tossing in some saltwater crabs and puring bleach in his tank, that's his perogative and if you paid any attention you'd notice I never gave him sh*t at all other than voicing my opinion that I don't think it would work. I even wished him luck, so before you go off about "you jackasses" why don't you look in the mirror at the jackass giving shitty advice that "just keep those pygos fed, and they should lay off their tankmates" because aside from the newbies who come on to say "I'm going to shoal serras, but I'll keep them fed so it will be fine" most people know that your piranha is either going to cohabitate with something else or it won't. Giving people the false impression that all you have to do is feed your fish lots and it won't kill anything is exactly the reason we have people who believe you can keep as many pygos as you want in a 55 gallon if you just watch the water parameters or keep them well fed. Or the reason people "experiment" with shoaling serras because they believe it will work if they just keep them well fed. Sincerly dude, get a clue and think before you start talking about some random hypothesis that sounds logical in your head as actual advice to people who don't know any better.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Judazz, were we talking about your tank? It's crazy but I haven't seen any mention of your tank and your nine plecos anywhere in this thread, maybe you can highlight it for me. And before you get on a long winded rambling post about "why should I care" (oh sh*t, too late) look at my reply and see if I gave him a hard time about it.[snapback]801715[/snapback]​


No, we're not talking about my tank: I mentioned my tank because what I did would have been described as money-wasting idiocy, if I told about my plans before starting out. And yet it worked, even though there are fish included that are equally sensitive as Discus, so I tried a thing that worked against the odds: and why would I be the only one that does something that most would consider pointless, and succeed (for now...)

Let him find out himself: if sh*t hits the fan, you can always start pointing fingers, saying how you knew on forehand, if that gets your groove on...

btw: I wasn't talking to you in particular: I quoted your post as it gave me a good starting point to say what I wanted to say.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

it would be a terrible shame if that fish got eaten, discus are great fish. I'm pretty sure the neons will slowly disappear too, mine did :laugh: . Try and get the discus out at the first signs of damage.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

at least that p will be full by the time he is done wiht all those feeders in that tank i bet u that none of those fish r around by the end of a month it is always fun when peopl think that they can keep other fish with p's


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

> Judazzz,Dec 16 2004, 05:02 PM]
> Hey, I'm keeping 100's of dollars worth of pleco's with my piranha's


i didn't want to be the bearer of bad news..but those p's you have are really pacus...sorry to break the news to you


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

dun dun dun!


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

JesseD said:


> I say...Goodluck, man!
> 
> someone puting a discus in with a piranha is a first for me,
> keep us posted on the situation & if something happens
> ...


He ain't gonna be the last...may you have lots of lucks..

Any updates???...


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

do you all feel smart by saying the same thing everyone else has said? Seriously, if you are going to comment negatively, then think of something original. I'm sure he hasnt updated because he got bored with everyones stupid comments. Yeah, we know its "not a good idea", but what if it works for him? Things happen folks and just because you arent gutsy enough to try doesnt mean you have to bring him down to your level.


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

> Duffman - Yes he can do anything he wants with his tank, and good for him for doing so. If he wants to put 50 discus in there before tossing in some saltwater crabs and puring bleach in his tank, that's his perogative and if you paid any attention you'd notice I never gave him sh*t at all other than voicing my opinion that I don't think it would work. I even wished him luck, so before you go off about "you jackasses" why don't you look in the mirror at the jackass giving shitty advice that "just keep those pygos fed, and they should lay off their tankmates" because aside from the newbies who come on to say "I'm going to shoal serras, but I'll keep them fed so it will be fine" most people know that your piranha is either going to cohabitate with something else or it won't. Giving people the false impression that all you have to do is feed your fish lots and it won't kill anything is exactly the reason we have people who believe you can keep as many pygos as you want in a 55 gallon if you just watch the water parameters or keep them well fed. Or the reason people "experiment" with shoaling serras because they believe it will work if they just keep them well fed. Sincerly dude, get a clue and think before you start talking about some random hypothesis that sounds logical in your head as actual advice to people who don't know any better.


wow man, id really start off by saying, thank you for being the most idiotic person ive ever met. For one, i told him to keep them fed and they should lay off of each other BECAUSE ITS TRUE!!! im not saying that 100% of the time the fish will never eat other fish when it isnt hungry, but keeping them fed will greatly reduce the chances of them canabalizing a tank mate. so exactly how is that bad advice? And no, i didnt go off and say that alls you have to do is feed the fish to keep from eating each other, so dont go off running your mouth making up sh*t i never said. Oh and were do you come off telling me that i have some random hypothesis? what feeding the fish wont help any more than not feeding them and letting them starve? Is that why my piranha is a rather boring fish when i feed him every day, but now that i skip a day or so he goes berzerk? Maybe if you pulled your head out of your ass for just one second and fully think about what im saying before go running your mouth, you may actually sound like you have an ounce of intellect left in you!!!


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

Ding DIng Ding Fighters to your corners. Next round will commence in 1 minute 30 seconds.


----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

lol.. keep on the subject LOL... dont you guys got anything better to do, than making storys about eachothers way of thinking LOL


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

damnit i wanna know how things are going man!!! I think its totally rude of you to post this thread and then dissapear without any updates. C'mon C'mon C'mon!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

update plz?


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

wot did u put that in there for they cost quite a bit dont they?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

....are they dead yet?


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

they should be, piranha kill anything which is pretty cool


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

nice feeders


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

.... still alive?


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

I say Good luck man


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

DuffmanRC said:


> DURRRRR, WAAAAAAUG, MMMMMAAAAAAAA, LUUUUU.... UUUU AAAAARE IIIDIOT TWICHO, WAAAAAAARG
> [snapback]804046[/snapback]​


Good for you


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

I give him... six days


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> I give him... six days
> [snapback]813337[/snapback]​


 he posted this the 10th his six days are up


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I wish you the best of luck and I sure hope it works out!


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Aw man, you guys deterred him already with your negative crap, now you complain because of no update? I wouldn't come back either.


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

sweet. i always thought it would look cool to have a shoal of small fish to live with my rhom...but that would never happen. ill be suprised if my pleco lives


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

it looks awesome man, really interesting combo. And to everyone who is here telling him its not going to last, stop being post whores, we all know what piranhas are capable of i think......that's kind of why we're here.


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

and thats why we wouldnt be so dumb as to think it will work


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> he posted this the 10th his six days are up
> 
> :laugh:
> [snapback]813357[/snapback]​


six days from today then


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Man uv got sum bollocks! id never dare to try mixing fish like that, but if it works then congrats







good job, and ignore all of the people who think they no whats best just because theve kept p's along time


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

i used to mix fish all the time. however if as big or bigger than the p's it will get mauled in the night

I dont bother anymore....


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

yay, old thread. im sure its dead by now.


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

well ive never seen your combo of fish before but i wish you the best of luck. i have my doubts about this working out in the long run due to the fact that discus arn't aggressive or fast swimming fish and they don't have much of a defense when it comes to pygo's teeth. ive been sucessfull with keeping one pink convict and 3 exodon's with my reds for about a year. when you think of fish that can be kept with reds think of other pygos or occationally the faster moving fish (such as exodons and other fast tetras. to be quite honest with you i don't know how my pink convict has been alive that long with them but they really don't seem to mind it at all. i cant say this WILL or WILL NOT work due to the fact that ive never heard of anybody keeping such an expensive fish with piranhas. i personally owned a few discus before and one thing you have to keep up on is the water quality. i did 35-40 percent water changes 2 times a week when i kept them and they were happy but with all of that added waste from the piranhas you should be doing more than that. hope everything works out for you and your discus and tetras.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

update dude. and why are you all bein assholes?? its his oney his fish. im sure he knows what will happen as much as we do but if it works then we will all be suprised and still give negitive feedback because we didnt do it. so some support he knows what he is doing and he said he is keeping an eye on them


----------



## diablochild03 (Jun 13, 2005)

u dumbasses probably scared him away, doubt to see an update


----------



## Exodon_Tetra (May 10, 2005)

His Discus is dead that is why he is not giving updates


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Or maybe because he hasn't posted since february is why he's not giving updates...


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

seriously..who dug this old thread up?!


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

let's bet how long will the other fishes last in the tank with tha rbp's







i say another week and they'll rbp's [email protected]##!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

What is up old ass thread


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

that would be me... 

i love to dig up sh*t


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

corbypete said:


> that would be me...
> 
> i love to dig up sh*t
> [snapback]1122740[/snapback]​


i bet you love tank vacs...


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

if you guys really want updates, you can find him @ waterwolves


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

anthongy817 said:


> corbypete said:
> 
> 
> > that would be me...
> ...


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

update plz


----------



## Nuance (Jun 12, 2005)

well, that discus will probably get eaten but theres no need for anyone to be harsh here. on the other hand, i don't think the p's will eat unless they are hungry so if u keep them well fed and make sure u give them lots of tasty options other then a discus they may co-exist (for a while anyways) discus can actually swim pretty fast when they want to, so who knows what will happen.

If anything, the stress will kill him. i used to keep discus and i fount that all you had to do was look at um funny to stress them to death.

good luck









p.s here are my discus


----------



## Nuance (Jun 12, 2005)

well, that discus will probably get eaten but theres no need for anyone to be harsh here. on the other hand, i don't think the p's will eat unless they are hungry so if u keep them well fed and make sure u give them lots of tasty options other then a discus they may co-exist (for a while anyways) discus can actually swim pretty fast when they want to, so who knows what will happen.

If anything, the stress will kill him. i used to keep discus and i fount that all you had to do was look at um funny to stress them to death.

good luck









p.s here are my discus


----------



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

toner that is an awesome experiment.....i dont have a tank large enough to try anything fun yet but i would like to when i get a large tank like a 125....make sure to keep us updated


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Can't EVERYONE keep profanity to themselves please? This is not the lounge.

That said, good luck man. I hope everything works out. That is a nice discus. Arent the usually a fish from very low pH water though. Isn't the high pH alone enough to stress them to death?


----------



## Rivulatus (Aug 1, 2005)

wassup JEST, looks like you and me registered at the same time, lol, needed a new site to look at besides WW? me 2!

well gl, its prolly gunna work, cuz i know your no noob the hobby, but anything can happen with Ps, just be carefull and keep an eye out

good luck


----------



## Nuance (Jun 12, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> Can't EVERYONE keep profanity to themselves please? This is not the lounge.
> 
> That said, good luck man. I hope everything works out. That is a nice discus. Arent the usually a fish from very low pH water though. Isn't the high pH alone enough to stress them to death?
> [snapback]1144050[/snapback]​


Lol yeah, thats why i dont have discus anymore







but yeah, to keep discus you really need reverse ozmosis water, and preferably no piranhas in the vicinity. i guess it would be nice though to have a 1500 gallon tank with a little bit of everything from the amazon, like a little ecosystem, and you could let nature take its coarse.... pricey though


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

good luck !!!


----------



## Mr Sparkles (Jun 14, 2005)

I have added tropical fish in my tank about 3 and a half months ago and there all still there! As long as you give my pirahas enough food, all's hunky dory!









Sparkles


----------

